# New Tenugui



## JBroida (Nov 18, 2013)

Check out all of the new Tenugui we just got in stock... all are up with pictures now
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/tenugui.html?limit=all

Here's the gallery on facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151836303453860.1073741893.369479678859&type=1


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 18, 2013)

WOW- this one is beautiful:

Tenugui- Meisho Edo Hakkei: Fukagawa Susaki Jyumantsubo

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-edo-hakkei-fukagawa-susaki-jyumantsubo.html#

Now...how could I convince my wife....


----------



## JBroida (Nov 18, 2013)

just frame it and give it to her as a gift


----------



## daveb (Nov 18, 2013)

Like this?

I'm a big fan of Quail.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 18, 2013)

that looks great like that


----------



## cclin (Nov 18, 2013)

......or you can use tapestry rod to hang your favor Tenugui on the wall; much cheaper & more Japanese feel!!


----------

